# cutting holes in plastic bins?



## Vivid Dawn

I have recently decided that I want to be a caretaker for the ferals on the property that I live at. While doing some research on how to build feeding stations and winter dens, I think I have a few ideas of how to improvise my own (I have neither the budget or other resources/tools to build them exactly as any site suggests). As it's warm (and I still have to pay $600 on my car's last repair), I can wait a bit for the winter shelters. 
Anyhoo...I started with feeding them. I found a way to keep it from raccoons (don't leave it out at night) and squirrels (put it up high). Now I got a problem with magpies taking it!
My solution is to put the food in a box. It's currently up on a shelf, so that other critters can't climb up to it...but still open to the birds. I figure if I take a plastic bin (18 gallon storage tote), and cut a hole in the side(s), the cats can get up and inside. The only problem, is how to make the hole? Somebody told me they just used a box cutter/razor blade. Didn't work when I tried - But mine is old, and even if I got a brand new sharper one, I think I'm too much a weakling (80 lbs frail girl) for it to still go through. I don't have any type of saw or drill. I heard that heating a coffee can or big soup can would work, but I don't got those, either! I've also heard that a hair dryer aimed at the plastic makes it easier to cut... but I don't got that, either.
Sad to say, I'm one of those "crazy cat ladies", and all my friends are on the internet, so I really can't borrow tools from "real life" friends (my only local friends are the cats!)

Any ideas/suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q

See if a neighbor could do it or take it to your local hardware stores and ask if anyone has the skills/tools to be able to help you.
Best of luck!
h =^..^=


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous

Since you're doing it to help the ferals (good for you!), you might take the bin to an animal shelter and ask if someone there could do it for you. People there should certainly be responsive to helping you.


----------



## Bethany

Tin snips? I haven't tried it, but they're heavy scissors-type items made for cutting metal, I bet they'd cut through plastic tubs. (I know they cut through plastic Easter eggs, but that's another story.) Handy things to have around. Watch your fingers, though!


----------



## Jeanie

Craft stores have tools that cut (burn) right through plastic. 

Thanks for caring!


----------



## Vivid Dawn

_Since you're doing it to help the ferals (good for you!), you might take the bin to an animal shelter and ask if someone there could do it for you. People there should certainly be responsive to helping you._

Wweelll... feeding ferals is illegal where I am. Kinda trying to do it in secret! LOL However, I didn't think of that. The rescue group I volunteer for did the same thing, but to make "snuggle boxes" for the shelter cats. I could have them do it, just not specify why I want it.

Tin snips! Also didn't think of that. I'll try it, with my dad's pair.

THANKIES!


----------



## Heidi n Q

If anyone asks, tell them you're making a litterbox!


----------

